# pretty amazing work



## brown down (Sep 24, 2012)

i can't imagine how he even went about thinking up something like this with toys!
wonder how many hundreds of hours he has making this.

any who, i got this in an email and figured i would share it. i thought it was neat as hell. 

can't figure out how to hyperlink the link so here is the address

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=b13_1348432160


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 24, 2012)

This is so awesome! Knex are probably the most mind enhancing kids toy out there. I had these things when I was little and the possibilities were endless. However, this must have taken so many hours to complete.


----------



## brown down (Sep 24, 2012)

cabomhn said:


> This is so awesome! Knex are probably the most mind enhancing kids toy out there. I had these things when I was little and the possibilities were endless. However, this must have taken so many hours to complete.



and a ton of patience. wonder how many pieces it took to make this :wacko1::wacko1:


----------

